
Computer Scientists Find New Shortcuts for Infamous Traveling Salesman Problem - narad
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/01/traveling-salesman-problem/all/
======
ColinWright
This seems word-for-word identical to the submission here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5142480>

 _Edit: I've checked - they are effectively identical._

The comments there point out that this is for a restricted version of the TSP,
one in which the edge weightings form a metric (and hence can't be negative).
It's unclear to me if that version is NPC.

The Wired.com article was also submitted 17 and 18 hours ago, with no
discussion. I include the links here purely for completeness:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5140429>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5140792>

